# free php



## robertino (30. April 2004)

hallo

kennt jemand nen anbieter bei dem man gratis php files posten kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

Gratis und Scriptsprachen gibt's nicht - jedenfalls nicht mit einer akzeptablen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Gratis und Scriptsprachen gibt's nicht - jedenfalls nicht mit einer akzeptablen Geschwindigkeit. *


Doch, home, sweet home: 127.0.0.1!


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2004)

http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php


----------

